# 1/16 revo problems



## Trick (Apr 12, 2012)

Just bought one in pieces wondering if anyone in area would help me re-assemble i live in lansing and am willin to pay to make it right the local hobby shop wants way to much just let me know asap 
Plz someone help
[email protected]


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If you want I will be in Mount Pleasant on Sat if you can make it there to drop it off I can see what I can do and what it would cost 
What is the shop wanting to charge to put it back together and what shop is it


----------



## Trick (Apr 12, 2012)

They want 30$ an hour i dont want to say name and i want to be able to help assemble so i dont really want someone to take it


----------

